# Three Handle to Single Handle Tub Faucet Replacement



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

My service call yesterday.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks good, those people need to clean their tile  there's probly 45 different types of penicillin growing in there :laughing:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Good quality video.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Just wondering, why no air chambers?


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Nicely done !
What do you do when you run into galvanized running up to the shower head ?


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Mississippiplum said:


> Looks good, those people need to clean their tile  there's probly 45 different types of penicillin growing in there :laughing:


 
Very rough bathroom. unsanitary and they are hoarders. Pathways throughout the entire house.




130 PLUMBER said:


> Just wondering, why no air chambers?


 
Mechanical, or just tees turned out with 6" capped off? I 'used' to install them years ago but between understanding the code that anything over 4" is a dead end in the potable water system, along with knowing those chambers (non-mechanical) lose their ability to protect in a short amount of time, I quit.

It's not code to have them in this area. Doesn't mean they don't have a value. 






AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Nicely done !
> What do you do when you run into galvanized running up to the shower head ?


Automatically comes out, but for as many years I've been plumbing in this area, I haven't seen one shower water line piped in galvanized before. I see it online though where it's happened in other states.


----------



## MikeS (Oct 3, 2011)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Nicely done !
> What do you do when you run into galvanized running up to the shower head ?


 here is what I have done in the past. Make a mark on the riser to the shower head for a reference. Remove shower arm. Most times the riser is held at top with nails bent over or two hole clamp. Just unthread the riser. Use the reference to line up riser so 90 is right.
As for the video, cool job, but I think I would have just opend it all from the back, and just made the hole as necessary for the new valve.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Very rough bathroom. unsanitary and they are hoarders. Pathways throughout the entire house.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
fair enough


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Nicely done !
> What do you do when you run into galvanized running up to the shower head ?


if it is reusable just cut it into and install a dresser coupling to reconnect it,work like a charm.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

sparky said:


> if it is reusable just cut it into and install a dresser coupling to reconnect it,work like a charm.


See sparky, it's not so hard to put the right valve in. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------

